# Reading > Forum Book Club >  2013 Author of the Month Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

Please nominate the authors whose works you would like to read during the 2013 Author of the Month readings till October 15th.

(One nomination per member, please.)

Please do not suggest too obscure authors (their works should be available in English on amazon to be nominated).


Book Club Procedures

----------


## Scheherazade

John Updike.

I have always wanted to read his books.

No other author suggestions?

----------


## mohammadali

i suggest J D Salinger Catcher in the rye. 
the best book i have ever read.

----------


## Scheherazade

You need to have at least 50 posts to be able to nominate, Ali. If you increase your post count by October 15, your nomination will be taken into account.

Welcome to the Forum  :Smile:

----------


## cacian

I suggest 
Carl Honore

----------


## Scheherazade

> [CENTER]Please *nominate the authors* whose works you would like to read during the 2013 Author of the Month readings till October 15th.


Just to clarify, please nominate *an author*, not a book.

Book nominations will be disregarded.

----------


## Dark Muse

Hmmm this is tough to choose just one author. 

I think I am going to go with Margaret Atwood

----------


## bouquin

I would like to nominate *H. G. Wells*.
Thanks.




____________________
Currently reading: _Nervous Conditions_ (Tsitsi Dangarembga)

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far: 

1. John Updike

2. Margaret Atwood

3. H. G. Wells*

We definitely need more authors to read in 2013!

----------


## aliengirl

I would like to nominate *Muriel Spark*. Thank you. 

The three authors nominated above are also on my list. Hopefully I'll get enough time to read each one in 2013.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far: 

1. John Updike

2. Margaret Atwood

3. H. G. Wells

4. Muriel Spark*. 

Last day to nominates the authors whose works you would like to read in 2013!

----------


## zoolane

*1.H.G.Wells.
*

----------


## Nikhar

May I nominate Stephen King pleasE?

----------


## cafolini

Robert Frost

----------


## caspian

Booth Tarkington

----------


## SkyCetacean

Hm... I've never done one of these before, but it sounds interesting.

I nominate William Faulkner.

EDIT: Ech, just saw voting had ended. Suspend that then.

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now vote for the authors you would like to read in 2013. Since there were not enough nominations, I have included those authods nominated during previous years (only the ones made by the members who are still active today).

The poll will remain open until end of November.

You can vote for more than one author.

----------


## Scheherazade

We have a four way tie for the last two places.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

(And a three-way tie for the last spot)

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

(Still a three-way tie for the last spot)

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you all for your contribution.

In 2013, we will be reading the works of:


John Updike

Margaret Atwood

H.G. Wells 

Muriel Spark

William Faulkner 

John Irving

Henry James

Cormac McCarthy

David Lodge

Jeffrey Eugenides

Kurt Vonnegut 

Ernest Hemingway

----------

